# Anyone use Driving Dimensions add-on with Sketchup?



## Oreps (Sep 29, 2010)

I've completed a Sketchup design for multiple built-in pantry cabinets/shelves and now find I have to go back in and change my component dimensions from nominal to the actual thickness of plywood and melamine. I was looking the easiest way to do this and found an add-on "Driving Dimensions" which as a trial version (25 dimensions) and then their Pro version ($45). I don't want to try the trial version because I heard "once you pass this limit a screen will pop up with every new surface or faces" even after you un-install it. So, my question is …. 
Are there any Driving Dimension users who can offer me some feedback on whether it would ease my pain in changing a ton of component dimensions?


----------



## mstenner (Oct 6, 2009)

I looked into it a while back, but do not use it. I "grew up" using Solidworks for work, and so initially used it for my hobby woodworking as well. When I switched to Sketchup, I REALLY missed the driving/driven dimension concept, and parametric constraint-based design in general. My investigations of the Driving Dimensions plugin (based on reading only, not installing) led me to believe it was actually pretty kludgy and kinda shoe-horned into sketchup. Ultimately, I just embraced the Sketchup Way of doing things.

I feel your pain and agree that your particular problem would be much easier to solve with a driving dimension capability. If you decide to go that route, please let us know what you think.


----------



## AnthonyC (Jun 11, 2010)

I'm also a Solidworks guy at work and doing cabinet design in Sketchup. I miss this feature as well.

I like that I can bang out a design in about 20 minutes in sketchup. I hate that modifying it can sometimes take an hour (or be faster to just start over).

In SolidWorks it's the opposite: an hour to make all the parts, mate, fit, and dimension. Then if I change anything it can be as little as 2 minutes and I have all new drawings with no hassle.


----------



## rycollier (Oct 20, 2010)

I'm interested in what you find out.


----------

